# Voting Egyptian style



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Paris, Sunday 13/05/12

‫????? ???? ???? ?????? ??? ???????? ??????‬‎ - YouTube

Watch to the end, police have to intervene


----------



## Qsw (Feb 1, 2012)

Disgusting behavior by that guy trying to start a fight with the women... 

The rest of it though, I'm not too surprised. Ahmed Shafiq... he is the one candidate I can see a lot of people really getting riled up about. Still awful behavior, but considering what he might represent to some people, his supporters should really not try and antagonize others.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

This is so embarrassing 

What's worrying me the most about the coming elections is how will those who did not support the "winner" will react...........And if that's what Egyptians do in France, then I really don't wanna imagine what will happen in Egypt 

God bless the democracy


----------

